# 

## Karalina

, !  ,           .  : 
 15=00;
.. 74,10 
 3 
1.- 
2.-
3.- ,  76

    850-   :Frown: 15,0074,10)/2=555,76   ,  . ,    ?

----------

> , !  ,           .  : 
>  15=00;
> .. 74,10 
>  3 
> 1.- 
> 2.-
> 3.- ,  76
> 
>     850-  15,0074,10)/2=555,76   ,  . ,    ?


      ?   ? 
  76

----------


## Karalina

,   . -" "

----------

> ,   . -" "


 42 .

----------


## Karalina

:
  : 15*74,10=1111,5
 :Frown: 15*42)/2=315
 ...

----------

> :
>   : 15*74,10=1111,5
> 15*42)/2=315
>  ...


   ,

----------

.   2 . ( + ), ..  42 . 

 ,           , , .
      ,

----------

, ..  ,   .
  ,      ,  42 .

----------


## Karalina

!!!!!

----------


## Karalina

,     ,   ......      ?

----------

> ,     ,   ......      ?


, .
     .
  ,          .
  .

-            .
   ,         . ..        .
  .       ,    :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

> :
>   : 15*74,10=1111,5
> 15*42)/2=315
>  ...


  .
   ,       33*15/2=247,50
  ,      (33*12/2)*2=495,00
  .     .

----------


## 7272

> ?


      ,     ,       .

----------

> .     .


  !
    .           (, , ).        .
    33 .  .

----------

> ,      (33*12/2)*2=495,00


      2,          ?
      ,     42 .   33 . .

    !   +

----------


## 7272

> 2,          ?


     .
  ,  ,  ,     42 .      .

----------


## 7272

,       33      :



> ,

----------


## Karalina

,       540 (  , 18*15*2=540, ..  3,  18     )    ,    ,    ?    .....    .    ,        .....     ,   .     ?     ?

----------


## 7272

,    ,     ,  .  ,   .

----------

> ,       540 (  , 18*15*2=540, ..  3,  18     )    ,    ,    ?    .....    .    ,        .....     ,   .     ?     ?


      ,    ,  .
    .

     .       .
       .    ,    ,  42 . .

----------


## Karalina

.     .   :  - ,    4/5 ,     59,6 ..   ,      4215=630  ,      .

----------

